# Header problem



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Have a slight problem with my headers,,somehow it got a small hole in one of the exhaust ports. I contacted JBA,, they said return them for a full refund or Exchange,,I took the factory stuff and opened up the ports, gave the exhaust exit area a good polish and buffing and did the same where the headers bolt up to the motor,, Still sounds great and I do not feel any power loss,,My plug in performance moniter shows a drop of 2 HP at 70 MPH.. I am getting my money back and going to bring it to the shop next week for a HOT custom grind cam, roller rockers and a few other items..I will put another set of headers on it at the end of the season [ MAYBE ]


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

shoot if you are going through all that just go ahead and put some new heads on and call it a day. top end replacement


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

:agree


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

*trouble*

It took me less then 2 hours to swap out the stuff


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

swap just headers right? with cam, springs, rr's i'd just go ahead and swap the heads for a p and p set ready to run. changing the pushrods and lifters too? you'll want more my friend, get it while you're at it and the next will be an iron block 6.0 :cool


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

*headers*

I just removed the shorties and put on the stock system.. My car is going in the shop this coming week for . COMP CAM, Roller rockers and brace, Comp push rods, port and polish heads, and a few other things,, I might have them do another set of headers at this time


----------

